# Need Advice for a Video Camera Compatible with Macbook



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi techie friends, I want to buy a video camera that's compatible with my Macbook. I have firewire. I have Imovie'08. Should I upgrade to Imovie'11 or doesn't it matter? The plan is to bring my laptop to BestBuy with me and let them help me pick something out but I hate that feeling of being at their mercy when I really don't know anything. I prefer to stay under the $250.00 range if someone has something specific you can recommend.

I have considered just getting an Iphone but I don't currently have a smartphone nor do I need one and I'd rather not spend the $30.00 a month for that.

And yes, the video camera is for filming Riley and his shenanigans.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> Hi techie friends, I want to buy a video camera that's compatible with my Macbook. I have firewire. I have Imovie'08. Should I upgrade to Imovie'11 or doesn't it matter? The plan is to bring my laptop to BestBuy with me and let them help me pick something out but I hate that feeling of being at their mercy when I really don't know anything. I prefer to stay under the $250.00 range if someone has something specific you can recommend.
> 
> I have considered just getting an Iphone but I don't currently have a smartphone nor do I need one and I'd rather not spend the $30.00 a month for that.
> 
> And yes, the video camera is for filming Riley and his shenanigans.


I've used the video feature on a number of cameras, my iPhone, iPad and a couple of different dedicated video cameras, and haven't had any trouble with the files on my Macs. Not all are directly compatible with an iPad, though, and for that, I use a simple little program that I downloaded either free or very inexpensively (I can't remember which at this point) called iFunia.


----------

